# One of the best gifts I've ever received!



## Yourlocalpoet (Dec 3, 2010)

My friend bought me this sign to put up at the front door...


----------



## Isa (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL I love it 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

That is soooooo cute!!! We all need one of those!!


----------



## LindaF (Dec 3, 2010)

ROTFL


----------



## Candy (Dec 3, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## terryo (Dec 3, 2010)

Very funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2010)

nice!!!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Dec 3, 2010)

This is what my Dad made for me when we first got Tex...I love him even if he did misspell Tortoise... gotta love Dad!!!


----------



## Jerseynox (Dec 4, 2010)

lmao at jens


----------



## zoogrl (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL I love that sign!!!!! What a great friend


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 5, 2010)

Love the sign!
Jenni, that sign is so funny  What a great dad.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Dec 5, 2010)

He is a great dad. Thanks!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 5, 2010)

Tanks and bulldozers, all of them! I know I wouldn't want to get rammed by an unfriendly tortoise! Luckily Taco is small and shy...


----------



## Laura (Dec 5, 2010)

IM surprised how many people are scared of them,,, the big ones anyway.. love the signs


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 7, 2010)

That is cool, never seen that one before.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Dec 7, 2010)

Very cute signs lol


----------

